# اقترح فتح قسم جديد يسمى قسم الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي



## عاشقه الرحمن (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اقترح ان يتم فتح قسم جديد في المنتدى يسمى قسم الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي
و سبب هذا الاقتراح ان في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي القانون يلزم الاخوه المسلمين بعدم التطرق للمسيحيه كذلك في قسم الاجوبه و الاسئله المسيحيه و الرد على الشبهات لا يسمح با التطرق للاسلاميات 
و انا اعتقد ان الحوار سوف يكون افضل اذا سمح باالنقاش و الحوار حتى اذا فيها تطرق للاسلاميات او المسيحيات اذا كان التطرق مرتبط با الموضوع 
اتمنى الموافقه على الاقتراح :66:


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

يوجد قسم للاسئله المسيحيه وقسم للاسلاميات 
واذا فتح قسم مشترك للاسف هايكون فيه مهاترات 
ولن يجدى نفعا لان اغلب حواراته هتكون مشتته 
ولم ولن يستفيد منها احد
ده رايى الخاص
وللادارة حق الرفض او القبول​


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لا مجال للمقارنة في المنتدى حالياً
كل قسم له إختصاصه و هذا وحده كافي.


----------

